# Turbo Timer.



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Is it the coolant and oil flowing through the turbo at idle that cools the turbo down? Or is it the fan being allowed to stay on longer?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Is it the coolant and oil flowing through the turbo at idle that cools the turbo down? Or is it the fan being allowed to stay on longer?


Actually what happens is the turbo is allowed to cool down gradually. It is still very hot with the coolant flowing through it, however if you were to drive the car hard and then just shut the car off, the oil sitting in the turbo burns inside the center section and causes issues with seals and possible even bearing failure over time. The car running longer allows the oil to reach a temp. that is consistent with the rest of the system and therefore not burn.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Word, thanks for the reply. Installing one right know and wanted to make sure that the fan didn't play to much of a role cuz its on a switch and i gotta turn it off.


----------

